# Hole in gill cover (angelfish)



## staceyc03 (Oct 1, 2008)

We have a 30 gallon tank with 2 angelfish, we were told they are a breeding pair when we bought them a week and a half ago. We also have a plecos in there who we have had for almost 2 years. Last week we lost our blue johanni cichlid as our oxygen levels were bad. (They are fine now)

The levels appeared to be fine except the ph was low so i added some ph up, as directed by the pet store.

Today when looking at the one anglefish he has a hole in his one gill cover and i can see the gills. Can not find any information about this anywhere on the internet. He also appears to have fin rot starting in the middle of his tail/fin. When we first got it it looken like egg spots, but now it is growing. I do not want to lose anymore fish.

My other fish we believe is about to lay eggs. But new to this, its belly is puffy and it appears to have something coming out. We were told from the pet store when we bought them that they have already had 4 or 5 batches. But we do not know what to look for. I hope it is not bloat, how do you know the difference?

Please help!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Any chance of posting a pic?

Where was the johanni? In this tank with the angels?

I would use the buffer recipe in the library here rather than the ph enhancers you get in the LFS. I've seen people have all kinds of problems after using them. When did the fin rot start in relation to using the ph enhancer?

What are the water parameters?

What is your usual tank maintenance routine?

How long has this tank been set up?

Any cottony or fuzzy growths on the fish?

(It's not bloat, but we need more info to determine what it is.)


----------

